# Pickguard (pick guard) group buy feeler



## hewunch (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a source for some pickguard material. And a couple are "flavors" that are not easily found. I can get Red/White/Red and Blue/White/Blue for instance. There is also a solid red. Prices would be ~$15 for a 12+ x 10" sheet (I say 12+ because it would likely be between 12" and 12.5"). 

They also have Black/white/black and white/black/white. These would be less ~$10 for a slightly larger piece.  I need to get 6 pieces (of the same color) spoken for before I purchase these. Shipping would be by the larger flat rate box USPS


----------



## wolftat (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll be in for 1 sheet of the red/white/red, one of blue/white/blue, one sheet of the black/white/black, and one sheet of the white/black/white. If you are willing to cut it down to fit in a flatrate envelope, that may help with orders also.

NOTE: I changed my request due to a mistake on my part.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I would be willing to do that too Neil. Good suggestion!


----------



## ken69912001 (Jul 1, 2009)

I would be interested in 3 or 4 sheets if shipped in flat rate envelope. R/W/R and Blue/W/Blue


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd be in for a sandwich of each: BkWBk, WBkW, RWR, & BlWBl.

If there's any chance for BkYBk, I'd be in for that as well.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like I can get a 8x10 sheet in a flat rate (Probably up to 5 or 6). Those would be ~13 in the colors like R/W/R


----------



## Bree (Jul 1, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I have a source for some pickguard material. And a couple are "flavors" that are not easily found. I can get Red/White/Red and Blue/White/Blue for instance. There is also a solid red. Prices would be ~$15 for a 12+ x 10" sheet (I say 12+ because it would likely be between 12" and 12.5").
> 
> They also have Black/white/black and white/black/white. These would be less ~$10 for a slightly larger piece. I need to get 6 pieces (of the same color) spoken for before I purchase these. Shipping would be by the larger flat rate box USPS


 
Count me in for:

1-RedWhiteRed
1-Red
1-BlkWhiteBlk
1-WhiteBlkWhite
1-Blk (if available)
1-White (if available)

Single Flat Rate Envelope size & ship.  Paypal.  IM with payment details.

Thx!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kruger (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

Count me for Black/white/black and white/black/white.1 of each

Paypal to France?

Thanks


----------



## wolftat (Jul 1, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I'll be in for 1 sheet of the red/white/red, one of blue/white/blue, one sheet of the black/white/black, and one sheet of the white/black/white. If you are willing to cut it down to fit in a flatrate envelope, that may help with orders also.
> 
> .


 If you can get solid red, solid white, and solid blue I would take one of each of those also.


----------



## igran7 (Jul 1, 2009)

I would be in for a couple of sheets of solid black & solid grey & solid silver if these are available.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 1, 2009)

1-black white black
1-white black white
1-blue white blue
1-red white red
1 solid red
cut to fit in flat rate enevelope


----------



## JohnU (Jul 1, 2009)

Id be in for a few myself,  rwr, bwb, blwbl, wbw


----------



## Grinstain (Jul 1, 2009)

*Question of use*

Is it safe to assume this material is to be used in segment work..What is the thickness of each sheet..Are the multi-color sheets laminated together..

Thanks,


----------



## hewunch (Jul 1, 2009)

Grinstain said:


> Is it safe to assume this material is to be used in segment work..What is the thickness of each sheet..Are the multi-color sheets laminated together..
> 
> Thanks,



Yep, you can use it for segmenting. The thicknesses vary from .060" to .090" and yes when it says black/white/black that would look like an oreo cookie


----------



## hewunch (Jul 1, 2009)

OK on the special requests, I am looking at another vendor. I will let you know what I come up with.


----------



## soccer2010 (Jul 1, 2009)

I would be interested in a few different sheets.  I will look out for a group buy thread.


----------



## Druid (Jul 2, 2009)

Count me in for:

1-RedWhiteRed
1-Red
2-BlkWhiteBlk
2-WhiteBlkWhite
2-Solid Blk (if available)
2-Solid Blue (if available)
2-Solid White (if available)
2-Solid Grey (if available)
2-Solid Silver (if available)

Cut to fit Flat Rate Envelope size, PM with payment details.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## hdbblue (Jul 2, 2009)

1-black white black
1-white black white
1-red white red
1-red
1-white
1-black

shipping to Canada - PM me with the total please


----------



## wolftat (Jul 2, 2009)

As long as we are making custom orders, I'll take the red/white/blue, the red/white/green and the purple/yellow/purple.....LOL,


----------



## MDWine (Jul 2, 2009)

Since you asked!!

For me, one each:
Black/white/black 
white/black/white

Pluse, IF it is available as a black OR white, one sheet of each
black
white


----------



## hewunch (Jul 2, 2009)

OK, I am waiting to hear back from the company about shipping. Here is the deal, it looks like I am going to be able to offer a bunch more colors. BUT, unless 15 pcs of each color are ordered at the same time, then the colors that are less than 15 pcs will be higher (think $16 instead of $12 for SOME colors). BUT here again, I will be able to do colors like solid blue, solid red, Yellow/Black/Yellow, Silver/Pink, Black/Yellow/Black, Green/White/Green, Orange/White/Orange.

So, I hope to have some definite prices by the first of the week.


----------



## mikemac (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok...  can you help out the uneducated?  First, whats the THICKNESS of these materials?

And again (being uneducated) why couldn't I purchase basic sheet styrene, (available in at least white and black) from a local hobby store?  

I'm guessing theres a difference I'm just not aware of? (yet!)


----------



## John M (Jul 2, 2009)

I would like a RWR and a WBW.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 2, 2009)

I would be interested in 1 each black/white/black and white/black/white.  I'll wait and see what the final offering of other colors is before I commit to more.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 2, 2009)

mikemac said:


> Ok...  can you help out the uneducated?  First, whats the THICKNESS of these materials?
> 
> And again (being uneducated) why couldn't I purchase basic sheet styrene, (available in at least white and black) from a local hobby store?
> 
> I'm guessing theres a difference I'm just not aware of? (yet!)



Thickness is .060" - .090" And these are actually a PVC of sorts. The others are colors that are unusual I guess.


----------



## chriselle (Jul 3, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I have a source for some pickguard material. And a couple are "flavors" that are not easily found. I can get Red/White/Red and Blue/White/Blue for instance. There is also a solid red. Prices would be ~$15 for a 12+ x 10" sheet (I say 12+ because it would likely be between 12" and 12.5").
> 
> They also have Black/white/black and white/black/white. These would be less ~$10 for a slightly larger piece.  I need to get 6 pieces (of the same color) spoken for before I purchase these. Shipping would be by the larger flat rate box USPS



Hmm...might want to contact Stew-Mac for a deal price.  This is where I get all my guitar building goodies.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Pickguards/Pickguard_materials/1/Laminated_Pickguard_Materials.html


----------



## hewunch (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks. I have been using Stewmac for years when I work on guitars and basses. They however do not have all the flavors that these other companies have. The place where I plan on getting the pickguard from has very similar prices to SM.


----------



## seawolf (Jul 4, 2009)

I would be interested in r/w/b, b/y/b, b/r/b. and some solid colors.
Mark


----------



## hewunch (Jul 4, 2009)

They are closed over the weekend. I plan on calling Monday to get a firm price on shipping. Then I will post a buy thread.


----------



## snuf777 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pickguard*

HI I would be interested in red white red , blue white blue, black white black , white black white, orange white orange, red black red, and black red black .  Please PM me with a total and avaiability in a flat rate envelope
  Thanks Jeff


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd be interested too, if I'm not too late.
I would be looking for
2 - red white red
2 - blue white blue
1 - solid red

I guess we'd just take care of it on paypal???

Is there any way you can post all that is available?

Jeff


----------



## PrivatePens (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd be in for a couple of sheets.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 6, 2009)

OK, I know some of you may have purchased some pickguard from another member so please post if your order has changed. Also please look at the new post for instructions and order details. Thanks!
Hans

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48714


----------

